# Command strip pulled paper from wallboard



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Posting a picture if it would be niice.
Most often you cut out the bubbled area, go over it with a thin coat of drywall compound, let it dry, go over it again let it dry, then a light sanding with a drywall sponge. Wipe off and prime and paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> Posting a picture if it would be niice.:laughing:
> Most often you cut out the bubbled area, go over it with a thin coat of drywall compound, let it dry, go over it again let it dry, then a light sanding with a drywall sponge. Wipe off and prime and paint.


 
no commet on the rest of this but good luck:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

CommandBrand said:


> Hi, I am Rachel with Command(TM) Brand. Sorry to hear of the "bubbles" you have on the wall after removing our product. Do you know if the walls were primed before they were painted last time? We tend to only see bubbling when they were not and the paint is not properly anchored. Also, stretching the tab down straight and not out towards you also helps to prevent this. With that being said we still would not expect it. If you would like further assistance please contact us at 800-537-9514 M-F CST 7:00 am to 6:00 pm. We will require you return the product and submit damage pictures but would then be able to assist in repair costs. Thanks, and again please feel free to call our office.


 
Wow! customer service, nice:thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is nice! But I could bury her with horror stories about those things. I have never been able to pull one off without wall damage. I suspect most people just accept it is there fault and not the products. I slap the hands of clients trying to use such things. I would much rather the pound in anything instead. 

Not to single out Command but adhesives and paint are never a good combination. And I can fix holes in a second (and with many gallery clients through the years did on a regular basis). Fussing around with adhesive residue, separated paint and all takes much longer. 

Anyhow let me see if I can imagine your situation without a picture. :laughing::yes:My gosh! I think I got it!

If it pulled the paint loose, you should scrape the portion that is not adhering anymore away as far as you have to until you hit paint that is adhering again. Then skim coat the damaged area with compound (hot mud is good for this since you can control the consistency), sand (you should be able to wet sand a repair like this with a sponge), spot prime and touch up paint the area. You will want to feather out the paint from the damaged area to the already painted wall to blend in color and sheen as best you can. Hopefully you have some paint of the correct color and sheen left?

If the paint has been on awhile and faded or the sheen has changed you may not be able to match it without putting a coat over the entire wall that was damaged. 

It sounds like if you are willing to go through the claims process Command brand will help with the cost. Very noble indeed. I am impressed!


----------

